# hour meter blocked



## AnaOdo (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everybody

I have just joined this forum (from France Bye) and have a question about my Kioti C2610 (close to the US CS2410 model).
I am very happy with this tractor, just a small problem : the (electronic I suppose) hour meter is 'blocked' for several weeks and always displays 39 hours !

This is a minor issue but it's now difficult for me to evaluate the maintenance intervals.
I have checked all the fuses ans it's OK (the display works as it shows 39 !).

Any idea ?
Hope someone can help.
A bientot


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy AnaOdo,

Greetings from across the sea! Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Your kioti tractor with only *39 hours* on it should be covered by *warranty*. I would contact your Kioti dealership and ask them what they will do for you (at no cost).

You mention only the hour meter. I assume the tachometer works. 

I suspect that you have a loose wire or connector in the hour meter circuit. If you can trace the wires from the hour meter checking for a loose wire or connector, hopefully you will find your problem. 

There may be a circuit board or computer involved. 

Have you checked fuses?


----------



## AnaOdo (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for your answer sixbales.
Yes as mentionned I have checked all the fuses.
I will try to trace the wires..

I will tell you.
A bientot


----------

